# πωρόλιθος = tufa



## nickel (May 30, 2009)

Να σας βάλω με το μαλακό στο θέμα:
Encarta:
*tufa *
spongy-looking rock: a porous rock formed from deposited calcium carbonate and found near mineral springs. Use: as medium on which to grow alpine plants. 
[Late 18th century. Via obsolete Italian < late Latin tofus "porous rock"]

*tuff*
volcanic rock: a rock made up of very small volcanic fragments compacted together 
[Mid-16th century. Via French < Latin tofus]

Britannica:
*tuff*
a relatively soft, porous rock that is usually formed by the compaction and cementation of volcanic ash or dust. (The Italian term *tufa* is sometimes restricted to the soft, porous, sedimentary rock formed by the chemical deposition of calcite, or calcium carbonate, or silica from water as sinter.)

Wikipedia:
Tufa is a soft, friable and porous calcite rock. It is a calcium carbonate (CaCO3) deposit that forms by chemical/biological precipitation from bodies of water with a high dissolved calcium content. Calcareous tufa is not to be confused with tuff, a hard volcanic rock that is also sometimes called tufa.

Tuff (from the Italian "tufo") is a type of rock consisting of consolidated volcanic ash ejected from vents during a volcanic eruption. Tuff is sometimes called tufa, particularly when used as construction material, although tufa also refers to a quite different rock.

Πάπυρος:
*πωρόλιθος* ή *πώρος* ή *πουρί* (γερμ. Kalktuff [προσθήκη nickel] αγγλ. tufa)· πορώδες ασβεστολιθικό πέτρωμα, το οποίο αποτελεί συνήθως σχηματισμό γλυκών νερών, πλούσιων σε ανθρακικό ασβέστιο. Πολλές φορές όμως με την ίδια ονομασία χαρακτηρίζονται ορισμένα ασβεστομαργαϊκά ή ψαμμιτικά πετρώματα θαλάσσιας προέλευσης. […] Στην Ελλάδα εκτεταμένες εμφανίσεις πωρολίθου απαντούν στον Πειραιά, στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου, στην Αίγινα, την Κίμωλο, τη Σκύρο, τη Ρόδο κ.α.

*τόφφος, ηφαιστειακός* (αγγλ. tuff) 
(Σημ. nickel: τα δύο «φ» από το αγγλικό. Η απλοποίηση και η σχέση με το λατινικό tofus επιβάλλει γραφή με ένα «φ», η οποία υπάρχει στο ΠαπΛεξ)
σχετικά μαλακό, πορώδες πυροκλαστικό πέτρωμα που σχηματίζεται συνήθως από τη συσσωμάτωση και τη συγκόλληση της ηφαιστειακής τέφρας ή σποδού.​
_Ανακεφαλαίωση:_
πωρόλιθος ή πουρί = tufa
(ηφαιστειακός) τόφος = tuff

Μπορεί να είναι πορώδη πετρώματα, αλλά *_πορόλιθος_ δεν υπάρχει, μόνο _πωρόλιθος_. Όπως άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει *_πόρωση_, μόνο _πώρωση_ (αλλά _οστεοπόρωση_, από τον _πόρο_) και _πωρωμένα μυαλά_.

Το *πουρί* προέκυψε από τον _πώρο_ όπως το _κουδούνι_ από τον _κώδωνα_ και το _πουλάρι_ από τον _πώλο_.

Πουρί έχουμε π.χ. και σε εγκαταστάσεις (fur, scaling) ή στα δόντια (tartar).

Μεταφέρω και το λήμμα του LSJ (δείτε πώς το ορθογραφικό πρόβλημα υπήρχε από παλιά):

*πῶρος, ὁ*, a 
*stone* used in building, described by Thphr.Lap.7 (where πόρος), Plin.HN36.132, as *a kind of marble*, like the Parian in colour and solidity, but lighter; but ἐπιχώριος π., of the local *conglomerate* of Olympia, Paus.5.10.2; πώρου cj. for πόρου in Gal. 6.57 (= Orib.5.1.4); cf. πώρινος λίθος: pl., of stone used for substructures, IG7.3073.9, al. (Lebad., ii B.C.); τῶν εἰς τὰν στοιβὰν π. ib.42(1).106i17 (Epid., iv B.C.); τῶν εἰς τὰ ἀντιθέματα π. τομᾶς ib. 71. 
*stalactite* in caverns, Arist.Mete.388b26. 
*chalkstone*, formed in the joints, Id.HA521a21, Dsc.5.93. 
*stone* in the bladder, Hp.Nat.Hom.14, Ruf.Ren.Ves.13. 
metaph., πῶροι γῆς τὰ μάρμαρα M.Ant.9.36.​
Πάντως ο εσφαλμένος *_πορόλιθος_ έχει πάρει κόσμο στο λαιμό του. Κάπου 700 «*poros stone», από το οποίο ο Εγγλέζος στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να νομίσει ότι η πέτρα είναι από τον Πόρο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2009)

Να προσθέσω, αφού αναφέρθηκε και το γερμανικό, το σχετικό λήμμα από τον Pape:

*πῶρος, ὁ*, 1) der Tuffstein, weiß und glänzend, aber leicht, locker, porös (also vielleicht mit _πόρος _verwandt); auch eine Marmorart, der parischen an Farbe und Dichtheit ähnlich, aber leichter, vgl. _Paus._ 5, 10, 2. 6, 19, 1; – der Tropfstein in Höhlen und Grotten, _Arist. meteorl._ 4, 10. – 2) jede Verhärtung, sowohl verhärtete Knochengeschwulst, Gichtknochen, aus Eiter entstehend, _Arist._ H. A. 3, 19, als der aus den Knochen schwitzende Gallert, durch welchen die Theile eines gebrochenen Knochens wieder verbunden, der Bruch geheilt wird, _callus, Medic_.​
Και εδώ κάνει την υπόθεση ότι επειδή είναι πορώδες (_porös_) πέτρωμα είναι ίσως συγγενές με το «πόρος»


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, γιατί πώρος, δηλαδή πουρί, αφού η λέξη tufa βγαίνει από: 
Late 18th century. Via obsolete Italian, late Latin tofus "porous rock";
Και ΟΛΟΙ οι ορισμοί μιλάνε για porous, πορώδες; Δηλαδή, η λατινική ονομασία σημαίνει "πορώδες", ενώ η ελληνική σημαίνει "πουρί"; 
Αν πάρουμε ως βάση της ονομασίας τον τρόπο σχηματισμού, δηλαδή την καθίζηση, και θέλουμε να το ονομάσουμε "πωρόλιθο", δηλαδή πέτρωμα που σχηματίζεται ως υπόλειμμα πάνω σε μια επιφάνεια, πρέπει στην ίδια κατηγορία να υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα πετρώματα, που δεν τα ονομάζουμε "πωρόλιθους". 
Προσοχή, το ΛΚΝ λέει:
πωρόλιθος: ασβεστολιθικό πέτρωμα με πορώδη σύσταση. 
Δεν κάνει την παραμικρή νύξη για τον τρόπο σχηματισμού του, ως πουρί, μόνο στην πορώδη του σύσταση. Και κανένα ελληνικό λεξικό δεν παραλείπει να πει ότι πρόκειται για πορώδες πέτρωμα.

Μπορεί, παρακαλώ, κάποιος έμπειρος λεξικογράφος να μας πει τι τρέχει εδώ;

Edit: Να προσθέσω άλλη μια απορία: από πότε η λέξη πουρί έγινε συνώνυμη της λέξης ίζημα; Στα αγγλικά δεν είναι συνώνυμες, στη γεωλογία δεν είναι συνώνυμες, γιατί ξαφνικά έγιναν συνώνυμες για να χαρακτηρίσουν ένα ιζηματογενές πέτρωμα;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2009)

Μπερδεύεις, Αλεξάνδρα, τη σημερινή σημασία που έχει το _πουρί_ με την παμπάλαια χρήση του _πώρου_ ως οικοδομικού υλικού. Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το _poros_ σε αρχαιολογικά κείμενα, το χρησιμοποιούν σωστά αν το γράφουν με πλάγια γράμματα ή μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, και ακόμα πιο σωστά όταν εξηγούν ότι πρόκειται για _tufa_ (γιατί την _tufa_, ακόμα κι αν δεν την ξέρεις, μπορείς να τη βρεις σε καλά αγγλικά λεξικά· τον _poros_, όχι).

Σε βιβλία εδώ μπορεί να δει κανείς το πάντρεμα της _tufa_ με τον ελληνικό _πώρο_. Αντιγράφω, ωστόσο, ειδικότερα από το _Corinth, the centenary, 1896-1996_ (Charles K. Williams, Nancy Bookidis, American School of Classical Studies at Athens, σελ. 32):

There is a tradition among archaeologists working in the Corinthia of referring to the Corinthian oolite by the term "poros." The origins of this term, which has been in use for over 2,000 years, are unclear, and its definition is equally difficult to determine. An attempt to tackle what is meant by "poros" was made by Washington, who describes a soft limestone used in monuments excavated at Phlious. Washington’s description of this limestone is quite detailed, but clearly does not refer to oolitic limestone, but rather to a micritic or a marly limestone. Stillwell states that "poros" is used at Corinth to refer to ‘a limestone similar to that quarried on the Island of Poros, but actually not imported from that place." Hill suggests that "poros" should be considered to refer to "soft limestone or calcareous tufa." This wide definition is consistent with most recent uses of the term. In the Corinthia, where only one type of soft limestone is used, poros has become synonymous with oolitic limestone. Neither of these "definitions" is appropriate for describing the oolitic limestone quarried within the Corinthia. At Delphi, where various different types of soft limestone have been imported for the construction of temples and treasuries, "poros" is used indiscriminately to refer to oolitic, micritic, shelly, and bioclastic limestones.
The great potential for confusion is clear when referring to stone from different sites or even to different stones within a single site. The labeling of a multitude of distinct lithologies with a single term makes it impossible to determine the types of construction stone used in ancient monuments from inspection of notebooks and site reports. The result is similar to referring to all architectural members of a temple simply as "blocks." As many excavated remains are inaccessible because of reburial, there is often no way in which to go back and determine the type(s) of stone that were used. Valuable information is lost because of insufficient description. Different limestones can usually be recognized and distinguished in a simple visual inspection, by eye or with a hand lens, and a useful description made in everyday language, without the need to use geological jargon. Such descriptions are normally informative to geological specialists and nonspecialists alike. The use of "poros" should be discontinued.​


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2009)

Μα εγώ δεν μιλάω για τον πώρο ως αρχαίο οικοδομικό υλικό, αλλά για τον πωρόλιθο ως γεωλογική έννοια, δηλαδή ασβεστολιθικό πέτρωμα με πορώδη σύσταση, δηλαδή tufa. Αλλά και πάλι δεν κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει η λέξη πώρος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2009)

Και για να ξαναπώ τον πόνο μου, γιατί δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα κανένας γλωσσολόγος να με παρηγορήσει: 

Τι είναι ο πώρος; Είναι ίδιο πέτρωμα ο αρχαίος πώρος με τον σημερινό πωρόλιθο; Ο σημερινός πωρόλιθος έχει σίγουρα πόρους, το λένε όλα τα λεξικά, ο αρχαίος πώρος είχε; Ή οι σημερινοί παρασύρθηκαν από τον πώρο και ονόμασαν πωρόλιθο κάτι που έπρεπε να το ονομάζουν πορόλιθο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Πέρα από τους πόρους, στον _πώρο_ και το _πωρώ_ ενυπάρχουν και τα χαρακτηριστικά της απολίθωσης και της σκληρότητας / σκλήρυνσης. Αντιγράφω από το _Λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής_ (Αθ. Φραγκούλης, εκδ. Πατάκης, 2004), όπου δίνονται οι ορισμοί που παρέθεσε κι ο nickel από το LSJ:

*πώρος* είδος πέτρας γεμάτης πόρους | πουρί, είδος μαρμάρου που μοιάζει με το παριανό, αλλά είναι ελαφρότερο | το υγρό που ρέει από τα κόκκαλα και χρησιμεύει για το δέσιμό τους | ρόζος | σταλακτίτης σπηλαίου
*πωρόω -ώ* (_τινα_ ή _τι_) σκληραίνω κάτι, απολιθώνω, μεταβάλλω σε πέτρα | (παθ.) μεταβάλλομαι σε πέτρα, σκληρύνομαι | (μτφ.) γίνομαι αναίσθητος
*πωρώδης* γεμάτος πόρους | σκληρός | πετρώδης
*πώρωσις* σκλήρυνση | απολίθωση | (μτφ.) αναισθησία, ασυνειδησία, πώρωση


----------

